# 
1     1 200 000,00.       .    1    2   1 100 000,00. 
100 000      1,  ?    ?

----------


## Svetishe

2,  ,    ,        .

----------

?    1   2     .        . ,            ,       1     .  2    ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

- ,      :Stick Out Tongue:      ()    1     2,     ,  ?

----------


## Server56

, ,     ,        .
  .
   1    2,    .
   (  ).  2,    1100 .,   1200 .

----------

> 1     2,     ,  ?


-           .   ,    ,           ,      ,     .  1     .

----------


## Server56

. 11   214-                       .
           .

----------

,  ,      ,  .               .
      .

----------


## Server56

,        ,    ?
    .

----------

, ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Server56

,    .    - ?
      ?
    ?
 ?

----------

- ,        ,   .   ,    .,   ,  ,  ,    ,    , -       .  :Smilie:

----------

,          ,        .      .              ,        .         ?

----------


## Server56

.  ,      .
   ?
 ,     ,    ,   ,      - (  ). ,    .   ?

----------

,    ,               .    ,    .
     ,      .     100%  .  
   .

----------


## Server56

?
  214-     .
        ,    " , ..".    , ?
  ,             .

----------

> ,    ,              .    ,    .


    3  13     214-: "          ()  ,       ()   ,  ()         ,                    ."

----------


## Server56

-      ,     ,       .
  21.06    .       .

----------

